
Peter Thiel claims AI is “Leninist” and “literally communist”[..] - jelliclesfarm
https://boingboing.net/2019/12/03/peter-thiel-claims-ai-is-len.html
======
jelliclesfarm
[https://youtu.be/E-IaSS0bbGU](https://youtu.be/E-IaSS0bbGU)

Quote: [..] If we were to tell the two technological stories about scale at
this point, one of them is still the sort of crypto revolution which is still
going on with Bitcoin and has this sort of this libertarian potential. But I
think there is sort of an alternate tech story which is about AI, big data,
centralized databases, surveillance, which does not seem libertarian at all.
You're sort of going to have the big eye of Sauron watching you at all times,
in all places. And I often think that we live in a world where the ideology
always has a certain veil on it. So if we say that crypto is libertarian, why
can't we say that AI is communist, and at least have the sort of alternate
account of scale?[..]

[..] The main AI applications that people seem to talk about are using large
data to sort of monitor people, know more about people than they know about
themselves […] where you can know enough about people that you know more about
them than they know about themselves, and you can sort of enable communism to
work, maybe not so much as an economic theory, but at least as a political
theory. So it is definitely a Leninist thing. And then, it is literally
communist because China loves AI; it hates crypto. And so that, I think, tells
you something. And then I think there's a commonsense level on which people
are creeped out about it and this is why. And we should label it
accurately.[..]

------
bediger4000
Is there a reason we should care why such a rando says this?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
What are your thoughts on this?

~~~
bediger4000
Wait, are you the "Leninist" AI? I bet you are, because you're not passing the
Trotskyite Test.

